# looking for a good punch bag



## powerhousepeter (Dec 4, 2010)

as title states...looking for a decent one to just do me cardio on at home, not after a mega expensive one just a decent one thats fairly heavy duty and doesnt fly around when your on it, all the ones ive seen in sports shops seem to be lightish ones which are no good, and online you can really tell how good they are


----------



## ws0158 (Jun 23, 2010)

my misses


----------



## DELxxxBOY (Oct 6, 2011)

My mother in law


----------



## saorsa (Feb 4, 2012)

I've got this one, not the cheapest but a quality bag. Which will last for ages...

http://www.fightoutlet.co.uk/item/ProBox_ProBoxORIGINALCOLLECTIONLeatherUppercutAngleBag_42_20_248_1.html?ref=froogle


----------



## Fullhouse (Mar 31, 2010)

Most are fine you just need too add extra weight. I added one of these split into heavy duty garden bags


----------

